# Graf Zeppelin



## 2jakes (Jun 14, 2014)

Bada...

This is the basic details that I used to start the project.
Let me know if they helped & good luck on yours.

Pls note that no original bicycle was harmed in this endeavor .





the above is a complete bike for illustration only.



This is a drawing of what I had to start my project. It's
a repo road master bike frame.
I cut the top tube to make room for the "zeppelin" tank.




I cut a round hole on top & on the bottom I cut across
the length of the zeppelin tank to allow for the tank to sit
on the lower tube. I used an angle grinder for cutting & adjusting.



On the main seat tube you can see two circular spots where I made the cuts.
The lower tube was cut to allow me to move the tank for the desired angle.



On the front of the tank I will add headlights. Similar to the Aerocyle bike.
(I used to own an Aero..which is where I got the idea )
Once I'm satisfied with the angle I will weld the tube to the main one.
I haven't decided on the overall color of the bike. 
I'm also contemplating jewel glass reflectors on the sides,similar to the JC Higgins or
leaving it plain. On the top of the tank...I will insert a vintage compass .
To go along with this monster tank...I'm using the BOA G which are the fattest
tires I could find.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 14, 2014)

I like it....... Not completely fond of tanks but that's a cool one!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 14, 2014)

Interesting project - is that the body of a '30s zeppelin pull toy?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Interesting project - is that the body of a '30s zeppelin pull toy?




I've been wondering about that tank as well.  Looks very similar...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-193...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 14, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Interesting project - is that the body of a '30s zeppelin pull toy?




It's remnants of a "beyond-repair-too-many-missing-parts" steel toy.

I collect '30s steel toys .



This one is complete which I bought along with the damaged one. I made him a deal
for both. The broken one had been in a fire & all that was left was the rusted body which
I cleaned up to install as a tank .


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool - good luck with the project.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2014)

That's cool, I wasn't passing judgment just wondering... I like the concept but I really think you need to drop those rear seat stays down to the top tube level IMO.  Have fun sinnin' this weekend.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> That's cool, I wasn't passing judgment just wondering... I like the concept but I really think you need to drop those rear seat stays down to the top tube level IMO.  Have fun sinnin' this weekend.




Thanks BW...
I haven't welded the top tube yet. Once done...I will get the rear stays on level with the rest.

BTW:

I remember baptizing you with this image...

...but sometimes I see your name
as DUCK...

WTF...

BTW #2
Heck ...you can pass judgement anytime...how else will this mutt ever learn new tricks ! LOL


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Thanks BW...
> I haven't welded the top tube yet. Once done...I will get the rear stays on level with the rest.
> 
> BTW:
> ...




I've had a few inquiries about that. Just to be clear I am not Duck, I can only aspire to be as big of an silly head as he is, but I'll never reach his level.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I've had a few inquiries about that. Just to be clear I am not Duck, I can only aspire to be as big of an silly head as he is, but I'll never reach his level.


----------



## Bada (Jun 15, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *Be careful...don't let father **skindel hear you....*




Thank you so much jake for sharing the project with us i must say its an awesome bike. Appreciate it! 

Bada


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2014)

*Great project*

Can't wait to see what becomes of this. A very cool original look that's all yours. I'm fascinated by anything zeppelin. Rob.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 17, 2014)

This is one of my favorite projects. If you ever decide to let it go PM me.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 17, 2014)

Right now I have the Graf Zep in the back-burner...





_('39 Ford panel)
_
Currently removing the old V8 & replacing with a more "highway"
friendly engine & components. The outside will stay original.

"So many things & not enough time ! "


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Right now I have the Graf Zep in the back-burner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that is sweet! I'd trade both my Fairlanes *AND* Comet for that!


----------

